# Pacers Board February Poster of the Month



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson, Pacerholic, and Larry Legend are not eligible for winning it in the past 3 months. I, however, can now be voted for. Below are post counts on the Pacers board for any poster with over 100 Pacers forums posts. If you believe someone should be on the poll or below, notify me or a moderator.

1. Pacers Fan- 6,175 (354)
2. PacersguyUSA- 2,932 (49)
3. Tactics- 2,543 (0)
4. Larry Legend- 2,410 (202)
5. StephenJackson- 1,938 (190)
6. MillerTime- 1,705 (35)
7. PaCeRhOliC- 1,488 (519, 3 spots up)
8. Xavier8- 1,338 (0, 1 spot down)
9. Turkish Delight- 1,256 (1, 1 spot down)
10. R-Star- 1,148 (0, 1 spot down)
11. TLR- 918 (0)
12. jermaine7fan- 780 (58) 
13. rock747- 537 (43)
14. RP McMurphy- 466 (0)
15. absolutebest- 434 (104, 5 spots up)
16. naptownpimp- 419 (0, 1 spot down)
17. pacersthebest- 391 (90, 5 spots up)
18. Jermaniac Fan- 383 (11, 2 spots down)
19. Midnight_Marauder- 374 (12, 2 spots down)
20. Fred Jones- 349 (25, 2 spots down)
21. pacerfan23- 334 (1, 2 spots down)
22. DJMD- 319 (8, 1 spot down)
23. DetBNyce- 293 (0)
24. clownskull- 284 (18)
25. jreywind- 247 (4)
26. Auggie- 202 (37, 3 spots up)
27. Banjoriddim 201 (71, 8 spots up)
28. pacersrule03- 198 (0, 2 spots down)
29. JoHo- 196 (0, 2 spots down)
30. JayRedd- 190 (new)
31. The Birdman- 168 (0, 3 spots down)
32. mauzer- 165 (31, 2 spots up)
33. spongyfungy- 157 (5, 2 spots down)
34. HippieHair33- 154 (0, 4 spots down)
35. jvanbusk- 149 (0, 3 spots down)
36. HKF- 137 (1, 3 spots down)
37. Gilbert Arenas- 127 (0, banned, 1 spot down)
38. DannyGranger33 126 (7, 1 spot down)
39. Petey- 105 (0, 1 spot down)
39. jdohman- 105 (new)

Largest Increase in post count: PaCeRhOLiC (519)
Largest number of spots moved up: Banjoriddim (8)
Largest number of spots moved down: HippieHair33 (4)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Voted 4 Jay.... :cheers: 

He's had a real good month, and is a great addition here in Pacerland...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Of course Pacers Fan gets my vote.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan naturally gets my vote because he is always all over the place. Let's face it, he's worldwide, and we all know it ain't easy being worldwide.

JayRedd takes 2nd.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks yall...I voted for Absolutebest becaue I think he agreed with me on something once


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> Thanks yall...I voted for Absolutebest becaue I think he agreed with me on something once


Come on. I've agreed with you many times, also. Just, before that big argument we had.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Come on. I've agreed with you many times, also. Just, before that big argument we had.



And me and you agree like once a year, but I still vote for you.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Come on. I've agreed with you many times, also. Just, before that big argument we had.


Yeah well....if you're agreeing with me on other stuff that just means you're a big ol pessimist just like me. And, even if I've already turned, it doesn't mean I can go around supporting the dark side. 

:starwars:

ps...Pollard is a stiff


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I, however, can now be voted for.




Hey P.F. is there any way to change my vote, I didn't realize you were now eligible...

You definetly deserve to win it, Jay comes closely 2nd. though...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I voted for Jay... he really stepped it up this month.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> Yeah well....if you're agreeing with me on other stuff that just means you're a big ol pessimist just like me. And, even if I've already turned, it doesn't mean I can go around supporting the dark side.


I view myself as a realist, not a pessimist. Although, others here would probably disagree.



> ps...Pollard is a stiff


Argh!


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Jay pick... from J7...

smart guy...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

jermaine7fan....


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> jermaine7fan....


Thanks buddy... I hadn't recieved a vote in a good while... 

I admit not being deserving though... I spend too much time on another site to win on here... You guys are still my favs... I just have to defend JO a lot more over there :biggrin:


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Just coming back after a week-long vacation....Congrats PF


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sorry it's so late P.F., but congrats on the much deserved win..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

How many times in a row, when he's eligible, has Pacers Fan won poster of the month?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> How many times in a row, when he's eligible, has Pacers Fan won poster of the month?


Check the archive. You know, the place with those poster of the month awards.

Once in 2002.

Since September, 2003:

Two, then I was defeated by RP McMurphy.

One, then I was dethroned by MillerTime.

Now twice.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> You know, the place with those poster of the month awards.


That's probably another lame attempt to get me to make those things again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> That's probably another lame attempt to get me to make those things again.


You can't just waste your talent on avatars alone. Take your photoshopping skills to a new level.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> You can't just waste your talent on avatars alone. Take your photoshopping skills to a new level.


If we could have photos in our signatures, I would be making those more...

I'm too lazy to make avatars these days (unless they're for myself) anyway.


----------

